# [Premiere] Beben|Wackeln|Zittern



## tC.pa (28. September 2002)

*[premier]beben/wackeln/zittern*

jo, und zwar such ich ne möglichkeit ne kurze videosequenz in premiere 6.5 zum beben bzw. wackeln bzw. zittern zu bringen.
das ganze sollte ungefähr so aussehn wie wenn ihr auf http://www.faculty.de/ unten rechts auf dieses "n!real quake" geht.
also so nen kurzes, schnelles zittern....


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

Da es in der Hilfe sehr gut (auch bebildert) beschreiben wird verweise ich auf die Taste F1 mit den Suchbegriff: "Bewegung"
Dann wählst du "Animieren einer Clipbewegung"

Besser kann ich es auch nicht beschreiben als dort.


----------



## tC.pa (28. September 2002)

hmm, ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor das über die bewegungspfade zu machen....gibts da keinen anderen weg ? irgendwie nen effekt plugin, oder sowas in die richtung ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

> hmm, ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor das über die bewegungspfade zu machen



<- ??? *confused*
Warum nicht? Bewegungspfade für Bewegungen, und Beben sind schnelle Bewegungen.


----------



## tC.pa (28. September 2002)

weil das sehr schwer ist da präzise zu arbeiten...auf nem briefmarken großen feld >50 punke zu setzen find ich nen bischen blöd. zumal sich das bild ja nur ~5mm verschieben soll. gehn tuts schon nur ist es eben schwer, und ich denk über nen plugin wärs einfacher.....


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

Du könntest als PlugIn AfterEffects Trial benutzen...da geht es ohne Probleme


----------



## MoMo (28. September 2002)

*Click-a-head*
1. Für Bewegungspfade: Zoom: 110% 
2. Markiere auf der Timeline den Slider, indem du z.B. mit der Maus hin- und her fährst
3. Verschieben des Bildes durch Pfeiltasten, am besten kommen Effekte mit maximal 4 oder -4 Pixel über normal Null.

Viel Spaß damit .


----------



## Kaethe (28. September 2002)

Von der Firma "Digieffects" gibt es eine Plugin-Sammlung die sich "Aurorix" nennt. Dieses beinhaltet "Earthquake2" Ein plugin womit man ganz einfach Erdbeben erzeugen kann. Das ganze gibt es nur für AE. Die Stärke, Richtung usw wird über Keyframes gesteuert. 
Leider ist das Plugin kommerziell und nicht grade billig. Habs mir aber trotzdem mal gekauft.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. September 2002)

Man muss also trotz PlugIn immer noch Keyframes setzen oder?
Das kann man dann doch auch mit AE so erledigen.
Einfach Position der Ebene in kleinen Abständen ändern.


----------



## Kaethe (29. September 2002)

Also mit dem Plugin geht das viel schneller. (hab jetzt mal keine Keyframes gesetzt.)

Beispielbild


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. September 2002)

Achso...das klärt einiges


----------



## MoMo (29. September 2002)

Habe mir das Plug-In jetzt auch gekauft und hätte es schon vorher gebrauchen können, für mein Zwergbuster-Video.


----------



## Kaethe (29. September 2002)

;-)


----------



## tC.pa (29. September 2002)

thx, das plugin war genau das was ich gesucht habe....


----------

